# Did the wheel not work for anyone else?



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I am on day 17 of the tapes, and I've checked in a bunch of times to say I feel like I'm on the right path. I truly look forward to listening daily. However, this week I began session two (side three) and the imagery of using the wheel to slow down your digestive system doesn't seem to "click" with me. If I don't feel it right away do you think it still might help after a while? I'm just not sure that imagery helps me relax. I guess I"m saying: If it doesn't seem to help me on a conscious level does it mean it won't help subconsciously? It's just that particular image I have a problem with - the first session that focuses on relaxation REALLY works for me.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mikala,Don't worry about consciously trying to do anything. Your subconsious will know what to do. I did that in the beginning too...just trying to envision the wheel, etc. Just listen to the words, the sound of Mike's voice, and don't worry about what he says. It still will get in and do what it needs to do. Many here have slept thru the whole thing, and have been helped. You literally do not have to try to do anything! Just keep at the schedule as you have been and slowly and in a very subtle way, you will improve. Really! hang in there, and keep us posted. We are here to help each other! Take good care!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi Mikala,Marilyn is right.Just listen to my voice, don't try to hard.It does seem strange at first, but taking control is strange at first







Stick with it and follow my voice. Enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

Mikala,the imagery can be interpreted differently, i _think_....if the wheel thing isn't doing it for you, maybe you can do what i see sometimes...i envision a "water wheel", (like the kind used to harvest power) since that "carries" water, (i liken it to my digestive system) and use the pedals to slow it down, (nice water falling sound) it might not work for you if you need to speed it up...imagine water flying everywhere! LOL! just listen to Mike's lovely voice.







i'll admit, i had a lame/graphic problem, i really pressed with my left leg to slow my wheel down and actually hurt my leg!! aaahahaha! don't do that!







but side three is one of my very favorites. take care, and hang in there!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lotro, that is pretty funny.







Mikala1, there is one other quick thing to add here and that is its early for you still, some of this will become more clearer and work for you as you progress in the schedule. The whole program consists of many parts that create a big picture with valuable tools for the different symptoms as well working at some of the higher levels of IBS.Its good your trying it and some of this is practice and the more we practice the better at it we get. Everyone is right in not trying to hard. It will just come to you in time.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Thank you all so much. Eric, thanks for your encouragement as always, and Mike, despite this little bump in the road, I can't tell you enough how thankful I am to you. And I love listening to you voice!


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Mikala, we're on the same day with the tapes! I'm on day 18 today too! I really have been enjoying the tapes a lot. I think the imagery works pretty well for me. Though yesterday I was so tired by the time I listened (after teaching) that I slept through most of it. I'll go back to doing it in the late morning, that seems to work best for me.I am really thankful to Mike for making the tapes too, and am very glad I found this BB and found out about them.Edith


----------

